# Mouthing and Nipping!!!



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Wini has been nipping and biting us a lot. Not a aggressive bite, just a play bite. But she isn't a young puppy anymore and it really needs to stop!!! She does it the most when we get home, when she is excited to see us. How can I get her to stop? I googled it and everywhere it said to yip really loud when she bites, but won't that show her we are weaker than her??


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is Wini now?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

How old is she? 

Regarding the yelp, that works if you yelp really loudly, give them a, "How DARE you?!" look, then proceed to ignore them for the next hour or so. 

What I would do is teach her a calm door greeting. If she jumps and bites when you come home, change how you come home. The next time you come home and walk through the door, IGNORE HER. Do not say hi to Wini, do not touch her, do not even look at her. If she jumps or bites, just keep walking. Pretend you're walking through a bushy patch of grass. Wini will be bewildered and may try to jump on you more or she'll cease her jumps and follow you around to figure out what has changed. IGNORE HER! Grab a glass of water and sit down, read a magazine, eat a cracker, just do something to keep your focus off Wini. It will be tough, but she needs to know that she cannot control your attention. Soon, she'll settle down somewhere, either she'll lie down or move away. Give it a few minutes, you don't need to give more than five unless she's still bouncing, then call her to you, make her sit, then greet her CALMLY and quietly with soothing pets. Let her outside or take her for a walk.

Have everyone in the household do this procedure every time you walk in the door. In the meantime, you can teach her a "place" command so she will learn to go lie down on a mat or bed so eventually when you come in the door, you can have her lie down on her mat until you set down your bags, your groceries, your mail, etc.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Wini just turned 1 yr. old in december.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Now's a GREAT time for obedience classes. Please sign up if you're not already attending!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

We used to divert her attention to a toy or put her in a "time out" if she was getting TOO nippy, but Jerzey was also much younger. I think DianaM's advice is great, though!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DianaMHow old is she?
> 
> Regarding the yelp, that works if you yelp really loudly, give them a, "How DARE you?!" look, then proceed to ignore them for the next hour or so.
> 
> ...


Great advice. I'll start trying this immediately today!


----------

